# Time for a favorite Sandwich Thread



## Bangbang (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok....what are yours?....how do you make them?

1. Triple Decker BLT.   I use Mayo and thick sliced bacon from the butcher. The leaner the better. Sometimes I use fresh sour dough rye.

2. High In The Sky Pastrami and Corned Beef on Rye with yellow mustard from the Bread Basket. Best sandwiches on the planet.

3. Bangs Bacon and Egg Sandwich  I use two yokes and one white fried in bacon grease. Place the cooked egg on White or Rye Toast. Add three slices bacon and a good splash of worcestershire sauce cover with other slice of toast and enjoy.

4. Peanutbutter,bacon,and banana sandwich


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

Double patty melt on well buttered wheat toast
BLT w/ lots of juicy tomatoes
Grilled cheese w/tomatoes
Ham & swiss on sourdough w/lettuce, tomato, mustard, mayo, & dill weed
Peanutbutter & strawberry jam(or homemade blackberry jam) on extremly fresh bread
Deviled egg
Grilled pimento cheese


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

Hamburger is the 1st for me.  But others would include (open face) buttered bread with sliced hard boiled egg, caviar and dill sprig; bread, anchovey paste, crumbled egg yoke; bread with butter, scrambled egg with caviar and dill sprig; havarti toasted till melted in the toaster oven with chopped green olives, klamata, sun dried tomatoes on top.  I also like the new chicken at Quisnos.  Also like the pannini with almost anything.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 14, 2004)

Toasted bacone and tomato, with mayo, dill pickle on the side

Monte Cristo, (two cuts of French Toast, with ham and cheese placed between, and fried...)

Stacked  delimeats (shavedham smoked chicken, garlic beef, the list is endless) with mustard, white onion, mayo and sandwich pickles, on buttered warmed large crusty rolls

The humble, but simple and tasty, peanut butter with bananas...bacon for Bang only...)

Lifter


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 14, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Toasted bacone and tomato, with mayo, dill pickle on the side
> 
> Monte Cristo, (two cuts of French Toast, with ham and cheese placed between, and fried...)
> 
> Lifter, I have not had a Monte Cristo for years, I used to love them.  Might have to make one, I have not see them on a menu for ages.  I bacone a typo or meato.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

A pastrami sandwich from Katz's Deli


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2004)

*French dip or club house from Zippy's.*


----------



## middie (Dec 14, 2004)

think i have to go with corned beef on this.
oh and of course grilled cheese


----------



## MJ (Dec 14, 2004)

Bratburger. Johnsonville brat cut in half, and a burger on a bun with tomato, ketchup, mustard, horseradish, and mayo. They serve this at a place called "Overtime Tap" in my town. One of my old favs is a pizza burger.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 14, 2004)

"Maestro" of typing, I am not...more like "Meathead"...

Consider "bacone" to be the French Canadian variant, and this spelled appropriately...

Lifter


----------



## luvs (Dec 14, 2004)

meatloaf w/ketchup, cold on white bread

blt on white toast

grilled cheese

avacado, thinly sliced provolone, tomato, sprouts, mayo on multi-grain sweet bread, grilled or warmed in microwave


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2004)

Mine changes all the time. I really enjoy an Italian Beef, with a nice piece of Italian Sausage, on a hoagie roll, topped with a small amount of marinara, provolone cheese, toasted golden brown!!!!!! YUM!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 15, 2004)

Garlic bologna with spicy hot mustard, mayo, lettuce on whole wheat bread.

salami, smoked gouda cheese, red onion slivers, leafy lettuce with pesto on garlic sourdough

Basic BLT 

tuna with mayonnaise, sweet pickle relish, dill, celery, green onions, pepper on whole wheat with lettuce.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 15, 2004)

Grilled cheese with thinly sliced tomatoes would have to be my all time favorite. I had one for dinner last night at work; the cooks laugh at me when I order them. (I work at a local Bar & Grill three nights a week, slinging drinks and food. I got fed up with the whole corporate Tech BS world a year ago. I'm living the simple life now and loving it!!!)

Second would have to be variations on the same theme. A panini on Italian artisan bread with fresh mozzerlla and basil and a drizzle of olive oil is good stuff too!

Oh and the humble fried egg sammich on toast with a smear of mayo or horseradish!


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 15, 2004)

I forgot Lox,Cream Cheese,and red onion on a Salt Bagel


----------



## Haggis (Dec 16, 2004)

A Chicken or Pork Salad Roll from Hong Ha Bakery in Mascot, Sydney. Go there if you can, the rolls are something else entirely.

Prosciutto or shaved smoked ham with whole egg mayonnaise, red onion, cheese, lettuce and home made semi-dried tomatoes on a Swiss (I think) wholemeal type (I think) loaf lightly toasted.

Red Leicester cheese grilled on toast.

Strawberry (or Raspberry) jam and cheese toasted sandwich. I do not know why so many people turn their noses up at this without trying it...its great!

Smoked ham, strawberry/raspberry jam and cheese toasted sandwich. Yum! Or if you take away the jam, an absolute pile of freshly ground black pepper.

Onion, cheese and pepper toasted sandwich. I am a man of simple tastes sometimes .

Toasted Turkish bread with ricotta (has to be full-fat, reduced fat ricotta is just wrong) with honey.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 16, 2004)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Red Leicester cheese grilled on toast.



I need to try that. I don't recall seeing that cheese in my Market.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Geez - how to pick!

1.Braunsweiger sandwich - toasted dark rye bread, a slathering of mayo, a thick layer of braunsweiger, a thin layer of cottage cheese, several thick slices of red onion, and fresh black pepper. 
2.Tuna, light on the mayo, open faced. Thick slab of good melty cheese on top and broiled until bubbly.
3.Roasted veggies (zucchini, tomato, onion, endive) between thick grilled portabello mushrooms with pesto.
4.Bacon, tomato and avocado - enough said.
5.Cinnamon raisin peanut butter with thin apple slices on rye.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 16, 2004)

Braunsweiger is great but Mayo? Ughhhhh :!: I like it on fresh sour dough rye with a thick slice of red onion and yellow mustard.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 17, 2004)

Those last two definitely belong on the "breathkiller" thread.    It does my heart good to find others who share a love of strong flavors (sigh).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Dec 18, 2004)

bransweiger, with mayo and American cheese, and like bang said, smoked salmon on a bagel. i take mine on a plain bagel and with just cream cheese. delicious.


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> Bratburger. Johnsonville brat cut in half, and a burger on a bun with tomato, ketchup, mustard, horseradish, and mayo. They serve this at a place called "Overtime Tap" in my town. One of my old favs is a pizza burger.


MJ...Johnsonville packages and sells the "BratBurger" these days, awesome to eat!!!!


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2004)

Today, I had an open-faced meatloaf stack...

Grilled garlic buttered Texas Toast stacked with:

5 oz Meatloaf

Mashed Potatoes

2 onion rings

Topped with gravy
YUM!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2004)

Not exactly a sandwich, but tasty jsut the same.  I could really go for a hot Carne Asada Burrito right now, with some guacamole, spicy tomato-based salsa, and warm tortilla chips on the side, with a glass of ice-water and a slice of lime.  Reminds me of my days in San Diego.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Not exactly a sandwich, but tasty jsut the same.  I could really go for a hot Carne Asada Burrito right now, with some guacamole, spicy tomato-based salsa, and warm tortilla chips on the side, with a glass of ice-water and a slice of lime.  Reminds me of my days in San Diego.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



That sounds so good right now, Goodweed!  Thinking of warmer climates, eh?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2004)

a reuben, pastrami preferrably, or corned beef.

a balboa (thick sliced roast beef on garlic bread with raw onions and american cheese).

prosciutto, buffala mozarella, fresh basil, and roasted red pepers on semolina bread, topped with oregano and evoo.

broiled goat cheese and roasted red peppers on ciabatta bread.

an italian hero (cappicola, provolone, salami, lettuce, tomato, onion, oregano, evoo and vinegar on an italian baguette). wrapped tightly and pressed so the oil and vinegar saturate the sammich.

boiled polish ham on wonder white bread, with lettuce and mayo.

tuna salad with raw onions and pickled hot peppers on a sesame roll.

smoked salmon and scallion cream cheese on a plain bagel.

smoked turkey, honey mustard, onions, and melted jack cheese on a multigrain roll

grilled marinated chicken breast, buttered mushrooms, and melted swiss on whole wheat or multigrain.

liverwurst, raw onions, and brown mustard on rye.

meatloaf, onions and ketchup on whole wheat.

turkey breast, stuffing, cranberry sauce, and gravy on white bread.

sausage and peppers and onions on a portugese roll, with extra sauce.

a cuban sandwich.


----------



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

i love great turkey.... the kind w/ a bite to it (guess it's turkey breast, but i do know it's  good!).... and mayo on mini dinner rolls that are kind of sweet. mmmmmmm... 
same for roast beef, but not that ucky kind that is loaded w/ junk- same thing with the bite to it.... but i like horseradish w/ that, too....


----------

